# Schwinn Straight Bar - Questions...



## palanterra (Dec 27, 2021)

Picked up a couple of Straight Bars (frames) last week...Frame one is a 1949 Schwinn Packard Autocycle...Frame two is a 1955/56 Hornet Deluxe...Inside the head tube of the '49 is a small metal oval (see pic below), I have not noticed it on any Schwinn frames I have built up in the past, would like to know what this is / purpose...Regarding the Hornet, curious as to why Schwinn went with a removable kickstand on this model (and the Spitfire from what I have read)...Cost savings?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 27, 2021)

my locking springer B-6 has that tab. if you look at the bottom headset part is has a corresponding hole.


----------



## palanterra (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, makes sense as it was originally a springer...I did not realize the locking fork was still available in the mid 50's!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 27, 2021)

palanterra said:


> Picked up a couple of Straight Bars (frames) last week...Frame one is a 1949 Schwinn Packard Autocycle...Frame two is a 1955/56 Hornet Deluxe...Inside the head tube of the '49 is a small metal oval (see pic below), I have not noticed it on any Schwinn frames I have built up in the past, would like to know what this is / purpose...Regarding the Hornet, curious as to why Schwinn went with a removable kickstand on this model (and the Spitfire from what I have read)...Cost savings?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 1535038



HOLA to the cabers!!! @palanterra , Schwinn made the special oval metal tag, inside the head tube, for certain models whit locking springers! Like the B6 & Phantoms, and many more! Don't need to removing that, in case do you going to use of the springer w key, you will need the Schwinn headset also come w the slot for your frame and the locking mechanism!*! Good luck!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2021)

Some models starting in the mid 50's were downgraded in parts, like the Hornets and Spitfires. Then the new Tornado and others. The stems were also down graded on these and a cost savings is the only reason. The later Typhoon was at the lowest end and it never had a chrome fork crown all thru it's two decade production. It's all about the $.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 28, 2021)

One thing that I’ve noticed about the middleweights in the late 50s and early 60s is that no matter how far down the line you went most all models had chrome plated rims. Very few if any painted rims.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hornets, Spitfires, Tornados, Typhoons, Debbie, Flying Star, Skipper, Starlet, Fiesta, Fleet, Hollywood and some others, Juvenile bikes, all had enameled rims. Schwinn did change things around over the years though, and the Typhoon had an upgrade with a Deluxe model with chrome rims. The painted rims were pretty much phased out by the end of the 60's.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2021)

The reason that I was asking is because I bought a 1959 cantilever frame (E9xxxxx) - a real Frankenbike. I had a bunch of parts with which I thought I could make it into something factory.  I looked through some 1959 catalogs and found that all middleweights with cantilever frames are featured with chrome rims;  only the straight bar framed Tornadoes and Deluxe Tornadoes - both boys and girls - came with painted rims.  The frame I have must have been from a Jaguar or other tank model.  It has the locating lugs on the bottom of the top bar for a tank.  If anyone needs this frame, I’ll swap it for a similar frame without the locating lug. No charge. You ship your frame to me along with prepaid freight back to you for my frame.  Any year around 1960 would be great - even better if the year came with painted rims.  PM me if you’re interested. If no one is interested, I’ll just grind the lugs off.


----------



## palanterra (Dec 30, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Some models starting in the mid 50's were downgraded in parts, like the Hornets and Spitfires. Then the new Tornado and others. The stems were also down graded on these and a cost savings is the only reason. The later Typhoon was at the lowest end and it never had a chrome fork crown all thru it's two decade production. It's all about the $.



Curious regarding the downgraded parts content, any indication of a difference in frame build / quality for these models...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2021)

palanterra said:


> Curious regarding the downgraded parts content, any indication of a difference in frame build / quality for these models...



There were no differences in the frame builds, it's all in the components and paint that certain models were quipped with. The high end models usually were equipped with the best Schwinn had to offer at that time.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> There were no differences in the frame builds, it's all in the components and paint that certain models were quipped with. The high end models usually were equipped with the best Schwinn had to offer at that time.



Not exactly. If you browse through the frames in mid 50's, including the middleweight class, the welding is like earlier  post war frames. I think, mostly guessing, that, around 57-8 they tightened it up. Rather, cleaned it up; less slag, except, I think hand was stronger with more metal flowing and coverage. Example: Cantilever bars, have a larger amount and coverage of the bead where connected to lower bar and seat post. That would  be hand applied with a  rod. Later, it cleaned up too, instead of a bead, it's more like a tack, _electro_ welded on contact. (_Electric_ resistance _welding_ (ERW) is a _welding_ process where metal parts in _contact_ are permanently joined by heating them with an _electric_ current.)

Many of the frame parts like the kick stand cylinder and fender cross brackets were hand welded. IDK but could have ended, like, 1960, but think the changes or more modernization came in around 58. From then on everything was ERW, or moreover, clamped and melted together. Of which, for the most part, didn't change until Tiawan then China got the job.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Not exactly. If you browse through the frames in mid 50's, including the middleweight class, the welding is like earlier  post war frames. I think, mostly guessing, that, around 57-8 they tightened it up. Rather, cleaned it up; less slag, except, I think hand was stronger with more metal flowing and coverage. Example: Cantilever bars, have a larger amount and coverage of the bead where connected to lower bar and seat post. That would  be hand applied with a  rod. Later, it cleaned up too, instead of a bead, it's more like a tack, _electro_ welded on contact. (_Electric_ resistance _welding_ (ERW) is a _welding_ process where metal parts in _contact_ are permanently joined by heating them with an _electric_ current.)
> 
> Many of the frame parts like the kick stand cylinder and fender cross brackets were hand welded. IDK but could have ended, like, 1960, but think the changes or more modernization came in around 58. From then on everything was ERW, or moreover, clamped and melted together. Of which, for the most part, didn't change until Tiawan then China got the job.




That is wondering off from the original question although the frame building did change throughout the years. A lower end model did not have a different frame from a higher end model that used the same style frame.


----------

